# Want to move New Zealand



## Syed Masood (Aug 27, 2013)

hi ,
Can any 1 let me know the procedure/consultancy to get a work visa to New Zealand.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Syed Masood said:


> hi ,
> Can any 1 let me know the procedure/consultancy to get a work visa to New Zealand.


Your first port of call is the Immigration NZ website which has all the info you need to establish the different visas available and the criteria you must meet to be eligible to apply then has info through to completion of an application.

Immigration New Zealand

Immigration consultants are expensive and not necessarily required. The whole process can be done yourself, however I would say.....If you know or expect your application process will be hindered by say a medical issue or similar then it may prove best to pay for the services of an Immigration consultant.
We used Working In - an immigration consultancy based in Auckland.

Regards,


----------

